# thanks for the welcome



## chuck643 (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome
Here's what I have st16 and ss14. Both need work but there awesome


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Like the saying goes.."Chrome doesn't get you home"..even little rough looking tells it gets the job done after all those years.

Something about round fender tractors..kinda like the Energizer Bunny.


----------



## Thomas68 (Jul 13, 2012)

Great looking tractors!

Tom


----------



## chuck643 (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks, what do u got?


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Nice machines - back when they were built to last.

I say if they look rough/ugly and run good - dont mess with them- most mine are that way and will stay that way.

I have a 69 broadmoore simplicity tractor - i did a cosmetic paint job on it - worst thing i ever did- ran/mowed fine after an engine swap , now its given me some issues after the repaint - shouldve left it alone.

Sides it gives them some character - anyone can buy a shiney new machine , but when a rusty machine runs circles around them - its a pretty good feeling.


----------



## ljeune (Jan 20, 2011)

I totally agree, leave them alone to age and look real.


----------

